

Big meteorite rain over Ural, Russia - zorlem
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2013_Russian_meteor_shower

======
lutusp
> At least one object streaked across the early morning sky and shattered 10
> km over the city of Chelyabinsk.

This bungled account shows the risk in trying to report unfolding events in an
encyclopedia. In fact, the meteor(s) didn't "shatter" over Chelyabinsk -- it
(or they) remained intact and are reported to be located in a crater west of
the city. This outcome is predictable by watching the videos and noticing that
the paired contrails continue past the point of maximum brightness. That
brightest point is the point of maximum energy release and deceleration. If
you witness a meteor brighten, then dim, but continue to show a path and a
contrail after that point, you can be sure it (or its fragments) will reach
the ground.

It is most likely that this was a metallic meteorite, because most stony
meteorites disintegrate before reaching the ground.

